# Isa 59:21 and our canon



## T.A.G. (Mar 9, 2010)

Calvin as well as other men have said that this verse can be used to show that we can rest assure we have God's word and that we are not missing any of it, and that the remnant community always will have it etc.

Do you agree?

Can we rest assure that the books we have in the canon are the right ones and that we are not missing any (1 clement, Didache)?

Again I am asking only by this verse alone!

20(A) "And(B) a Redeemer will come to Zion,
to those in Jacob who turn from transgression," declares the LORD.

21"And as for me,(C) this is my covenant with them," says the LORD: "My Spirit that is upon you,(D) and my words that I have put in your mouth, shall not depart out of your mouth, or out of the mouth of your offspring, or out of the mouth of your children’s offspring," says the LORD, "from this time forth and forevermore.


----------



## T.A.G. (Mar 11, 2010)

Any thoughts?


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 11, 2010)

Calvin comments 


> An exhortation may indeed be drawn from it, but the priority is due to the promise, which is to this effect, that the Lord will assist his Church, and will take care of it, so as never to allow it to be deprived of doctrine



He seems to be referring to doctrine. Did you take him to be referring to the preservation of the written word? Something else?


----------

